# Paypal



## elucidate (Nov 15, 2005)

Following on from a thread on another car forum (you get everywhere you do!!)

I think paypal is a good idea. 

It's instant as far as the buyer is concerned and it gives you the option of paying by any number of cards (even Amex! Woohoo!) or via your bank account.

Paypal take 3.5% from the seller, which is only 1% more than a credit card charge.

It makes people feel safer ordering online as paypal is a huge organisation.

Lots of people, including myself, sell things, get paid in paypal and then prefer to buy things with paypal too, so no loss of the 3.5%.

What do you think John, would it be a logistical nightmare? Or another way to get more custom?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

i use paypal and it has been ok to me, but i know of many others who have been ripped off by buyers using dodgy details to set up accounts and then ripping sellers off, i also think there fees are to much, i suppose im talking more about paypal and ebay sales combined as when you combine all there fees its ridicilous.

ps to accept payment off a credit card/debit card you have to update to a premium account, this then means the seller has to pay the fee even if the money comes from cleared funds in a buyers account so the 3.5 % charge would not be waivered.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I set up a paypal account a few weeks back to a) get my detailing world sticker and b) to buy things of ebay. 

Think it went pear shaped when setting it up. I sent two payments out, but they went as "e-cheques" with upto 2 weeks to clear.... 

One being my sticker and the other being an ebay item. I hate technology...


----------



## AdyUK (Dec 14, 2005)

Paypal is very good so long as your not one of the many people who has fallen foul to paypals non existent customer service. If you ever have a problem (i.e. some money goes missing) dont expect it to be resolved.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

me and the girlfriend both have seperate accounts and they couldnt be more different.

hers works perfectly normal, mine is an f***ing nightmare.
i sold some stuff on her ebay to get her feedback up and when we sent the £150 over to mine to buy my PC it went over but no-one could take the money.
i tried 3 times to pay for my stuff but no luck, yet i could send the money back to the girlfriends paypal and payed for it straight away 

Alex


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Just got an email from Paypal. My e-cheque payment has now left my account. So it's either floating around in cyber space, but fingers crossed John now has it for the stickers... 

I thought Paypal was supposed to be simple....


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

stickers will go today


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

Actually paypal isn't bad at all - we pay 2.7% based on 6k-15k per month (we do a lot more than just car care products..  ). I think if you do above more than 1.5k worth of business per month it is only 2.9% interest so as a emerchant transaction processor its very very good. 

In comparison we asked for a quote from WorldPay based on 12K per month turnover and they wanted 4.5% + 30 quid per month (no monthly charges for PayPal)!!

The only stigma that PayPal seems to have is that everyone assumes you need a paypal account before you can pay for goods which is simply not the case.

Mark


----------



## roger (Oct 29, 2005)

Just to add to the mix....forums only ever seem to have failures posted. 

I've had a Paypal account for over 2 years now, admittedly only 2 sales & 35 purchases via E-bay, and transfer of funds for other purchases, about 15. UK and foreign.

Not a single one has gone wrong.

Touching wood as he types


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

roger said:


> Just to add to the mix....forums only ever seem to have failures posted.
> 
> I've had a Paypal account for over 2 years now, admittedly only 2 sales & 35 purchases via E-bay, and transfer of funds for other purchases, about 15. UK and foreign.
> 
> ...


We do get a few problems with PayPal, about 5-10 per week but we do have a high order (200+ week) across our range of businesses so its all good.

Normally they are bloody quick to respond when you rant off at them and I like the way you dont get charged for chargebacks, you even get your fee refunded - take that streamline!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

WHIZZER said:


> stickers will go today


Stickers arrived safely this morning....


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

*Update on paypal*

Over the past 4 weeks we (using the new web site) have been monitoring PayPal quite heavily and we are absolutely shocked with the results. Approximately 85% of the PayPal transactions have failed, normally due to PayPal simply not liking someone's credit/debit card saying it was invalid or expired. Through CARSparkle alone there were approx 1600 quid of PayPal transactions and about £300 got through.

Finally, I never did mention it to begin with but I think I should now - PayPal's costs are higher than you think because if you are VAT registered you can not claim the VAT back unlike other merchant providers.

In my opinion I would avoid PayPal at all costs, I say this because their customer support teams have been arrogant and unhelpful since trying to resolve the matter. Doing a few searches (read as google) with regards to paypal and their payment problems - this seems to be a global problem that PayPal are incapable of dealing with.


----------



## speed-demon (Jan 11, 2006)

Paypal is horrible. I know so many people that have been ripped off. I dont reccomend it.


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

I've bought a total of 85 items on eBay in the last 3 years and have used Paypal for nearly all of them without a single problem.......apart from a couple of weeks ago when I (and quite a few others it turns out) paid for an item which never arrived, couldn't contact seller etc..
I contacted paypal who gave the seller 10 days to reply. He didn't and they instantly refunded £40 of the £50 odd I had paid out. They are attempting to recover the remaining funds.
All in all I think it's a pretty useful, fairly secure and above all quick way of transferring money.


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

I wouldn't trust it as much as a proper bank transfer, and the charges are annoying but understandable. However, I've never had a problem either, and it is pretty convenient, especially as I can accept credit card payments.


----------

